# Not SoCal, but worth mentioning --



## espola (Jun 5, 2017)

http://www.wowt.com/content/news/8-year-old-girl-disqualified-from-soccer-game-because-she-looks-like-a-boy-426397041.html

Mili's family claims they showed her insurance card to tournament organizers in an effort to prove she's a girl. It wasn't enough.

Mili's brother, Cruz Hernandez, told WOWT 6 News: "They didn't want to listen. They said the president made his decision and there wasn't any changing that."


----------



## datamec (Jun 5, 2017)

I hate to admit this, but that is the town I grew up in and played soccer as a kid. Back then I used to know all the people that ran the organization, but most of them have moved away. It is a really small town....about 1800 people.

What I have heard from folks still in the area is that the girl in question was rostered on both a girls and boys team in the same tournament. She may have been registered as a boy on the boys team, and that team was also disqualified. Not sure if it is true, but that is what they are saying. They only have two full size fields in that town and they are right next to each other so it would be pretty hard not to get noticed if you were playing on multiple teams.


----------



## MWN (Jun 6, 2017)

If you read the article they link to the response from the Tournament organizers.  When the player was rostered there was a typo that listed the player as a boy.  The issue is really, should adults have reconsidered their correct decision based on the roster when presented with contrary evidence?  After making the decision and notifying the parties, could the decision have been reversed?  Was the opposing team already on their way home?


----------



## jrcaesar (Jun 6, 2017)

Last sentence of this linked story with more details: *Bianco [tournament organizer] said the team Mili plays for also violated tournament rules by having the same players on multiple teams.*

http://www.omaha.com/news/metro/youth-soccer-team-disqualified-from-tournament-after-typo-lists-omaha/article_0d8f2e55-243c-5725-b8cf-29cb0e3013cc.html


----------



## datamec (Jun 8, 2017)

Eventually the whole story comes out, but I am sure everyone has already made up their minds. We seem to live in a society that gets outraged when someone gets caught breaking the rules and is held accountable.

http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/19571063/a-typo-rules-violations-led-dq-nebraska-soccer-team-player-looks-boy-plus-death-threats-tourney-director


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 9, 2017)

datamec said:


> Eventually the whole story comes out, but I am sure everyone has already made up their minds. We seem to live in a society that gets outraged when someone gets caught breaking the rules and is held accountable.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/19571063/a-typo-rules-violations-led-dq-nebraska-soccer-team-player-looks-boy-plus-death-threats-tourney-director


Despite this information that has now come out, CNN is running the "she got disqualified because of her short hair story" today, without any mention of either the double roster violation or the misprint.


----------



## jsmaxwell (Jun 15, 2017)

What a bunch of baloney. The club was rostering players on multiple teams at the tournament and got DQed. The short hair/boy/girl is a red herring from the cheating club and and parents.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Jun 15, 2017)

jsmaxwell said:


> What a bunch of baloney. The club was rostering players on multiple teams at the tournament and got DQed. The short hair/boy/girl is a red herring from the cheating club and and parents.


Another sign of the clickbait media times we live in. What sounds more appealing? "Random midwest soccer team gets DQ'ed from random summer tournament" or "Little girl is a victim of gender discrimination"?


----------

